# When are you having YOUR party?



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

The only time I can have it is November 6th. Wish I could have it before Halloween.....it will just extend the spirit and can get alot of bargins to lol!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

What is your theme? Let us know how it goes. That should be interesting after Halloween.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

blackfog said:


> The only time I can have it is November 6th. Wish I could have it before Halloween.....it will just extend the spirit and can get alot of bargins to lol!


Nice that sure is a way to get a lot of bargains, we stocked up last year and pretty much spent the entire day after Halloween picking up clearance Halloween stuff.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

madammorrible I really do not do a theme. This way I can use the same decorations and add new ones. 

ghostsandcostumes I know it. I did that last year on party supplies and some lights and decorations and costumes to use for props.....gotta love a bargin. Got so much from the dollar store last year and this year to.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

my party is the saturday before halloween unless halloween falls on the weekend...like this year. so it is the saturday a week before halloween, Oct 23rd. Gives me time to enjoy the party and clean everything up. It is also a 'soft opening' for the big show. When halloween arrives i have tweaked everything just right and can spend the day ToTing with my children and then haunting the yard.


----------



## Beyond_Redemption (Oct 3, 2010)

We are doing ours on Oct. 30. This is our first halloween gala that we are hosting. I personally cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

We are doing ours on October 30th and counting down to midnight since our 1 year anniversary is Halloween!!! We are already testing the lights and hanging our floating candles!!


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

We always hold ours on the last Saturday before Halloween, which this year is the 30th. Gives me a little more time to get things done; last year, I felt like I was rushed.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

October the 23rd.


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 11, 2008)

October 23rd. Its our first Halloween party and I wanted to be sure my guests wouldn't have other plans if it was closer to Halloween.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I worked around a friends party on the 23rd so ours is on the 30th.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

This Saturday, the 9th and I have not started decorating yet!!!!

Eric


----------



## missbook (Sep 8, 2010)

October 23rd. This is only our second, last year we did it on the 24th as the Saturday before Halloween. This year we just didn't want to be hung over and tired for Halloween so we pushed it forward to the 23rd.

BrahmaBabe - Our anniversary is the 31st as well, three years for us!


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Wolfbeard said:


> This Saturday, the 9th and I have not started decorating yet!!!!
> 
> Eric


YIKES! I'd be panicking if I were you!  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Hadn't planned on having a party this year, but it looks like we are now! Ours is going to be on the 23rd too.....it's a combo Birthday/Halloween party, since we have 4 October birthdays in our family. Good thing we've already started decorating. Can't afford to go all-out this year, but I'm still going to try some of the great ideas that I've found on this site.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ours is also the 23rd. We would have done it the 30th, but in Utah, trick or treating doesn't happen on Halloween if it's on a Sunday, so it's happening on Saturday instead. We wanted to make sure all of our friends with kids were able to come to the party one weekend and take their kids tot the next (including us)!


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

ours will be Oct 30th. And I can't wait!! We are having a Vampire theme. It's our first year having a theme, so this should be interesting. I hope everyone has a safe and amazing party!!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Our community won't let us trick or treating on a Sunday either so Halloween will be on the 
30th this year. This happens to be my youngest son's 10th birthday. We usually do our adult party 2 weeks out but the 16th is our wedding anniversary (17 years) & we have a wedding to attend. So, our party is on the 23rd this year.


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

We're having ours October 30th. There will be a day of time crunch for me since I'm doing the Richmond Zombie Walk at 1pm. Our party will be starting at 8pm. That should be enough time to wash the zombie off, put the other costume on and pull the food out of the fridge.....hopefully. If anybody shows up early I'm putting them to work.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Our party will be on October 30th. I like to do it as close to Halloween as possible and still be able to sleep in the next morning! This year it will be fun to ring in Halloween at midnight with our guests. Gonna do something special at midnight - can't wait!


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Ours is on Sat the 30th. We like to save the 31st for ourselves because it's also our wedding anniversary--2 yrs this year!

Our theme this year is Famous Dead People or Dead Famous People--whichever works for our guests.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

We are having ours Halloween night, which is a tradition we like to keep. I know next year will be hard for some people.

No themes also. Like having everything out for people to check out, but we do kind of have themed areas throughout the space.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hillrat6 said:


> We always hold ours on the last Saturday before Halloween, which this year is the 30th. Gives me a little more time to get things done; last year, I felt like I was rushed.


we do the same


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Sat Oct 30th for me too  ... this is the 2nd year and last year's was amazing. I actually have people moving their Bday parties and their own halloween parties to make it to mine


----------



## ksam97 (Oct 5, 2010)

We always have our party the Friday night before Halloween. It is more hectic getting everything done but I have a better turn out


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Oct. 23rd, always have it the Saturday/weekend before the official date so I have time to get the stuff put up,


----------



## Batty (Jul 2, 2010)

This Saturday. I know that's early, but I was dead set on having a Hallowedding in October and it's the only time my partner could get off from work. I rather like how it works out, though, because it makes the full length of October seem that much more wonderful.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

We are having our party this year in a restored castle, draw bridge and all, literally, really. We have invited 150 guests and the party is being held on Saturday, October 30th. We started working on preparations back in April and it promises to be a monsterous event. We are so looking forward to it. We have a tarot card/fortune teller coming, a strolling magician, a very popular DJ to handle the music and dancing, and a great caterer to handle the food. We have had parties in the past, however this year we went all out! We'll keep you posted, and we plan to post some pictures later. Hope all of you have a hauntingly wonderful Halloween!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm having mine October 23.

I sent out Facebook invitations the first week of September. 22 YES, 13 MAYBE, 11 AWAITING REPLY, 1 NO (my own sister. go figure.)

Can you believe someone I invited sent me an invitation to their _own_ "pumpkin party" on THE SAME NIGHT?! They also invited a few of my guests who have already RSVP'd to _my party_. How lame can you get?


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

October 30th for our 3rd annual!


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

ours is going to be sat. oct 30th! just about have all the decorating done!! YAH!!!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

October 23rd here, too. Just two more weeks! wOOt !!!!!!!!


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

We are having our party on October 22, have so much to do and so little time. Here is the link to our facebook fanpage http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Tom-Renees-VI-Annual-Howl-O-Ween-Spooktacular/145097263190. I can't wait it is our 7th year!


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

Ours is the 15th!! Aahh! A friend is having their's the 23th, and we want Halloween weekend open to enjoy! I am going crazy with the lists! I have so much to do, I havent even started on my costume for our party! I am very excited about the menu. No theme, just classic Halloween with Mr. Nightmare's amazing graveyard! I am so excited!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

on Halloween night. To me thats the best its TRUE Halloween party then


----------



## BWarriner (Jul 29, 2008)

We always throw our party the Saturday before Halloween, this year, it's on October 23rd. They way we maximize participation and reduce the number of other competing parties and folks going downtown to 6th street for Halloween.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Decided on Oct 23rd. That way we get to spread it out over two weekends!...and enjoy the street festival on Cedar Springs.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My Be WITCHY party will be Saturday, Oct. 16! Eeek, that is next week---I better get finished soon with the decorating.

The Boo Bash---Witches Ball will be Saturday, Oct. 30.


----------



## badmoonrising (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm with blackfog, has to be Nov 6th as work commitments and other folks holiday (school tattie holidays here in Scotland) means too many folk away before Halloween. Hoping the fact its an 80's theme helps as can choose to go for the 80s monsters or more scarily 80s fashions and fads! Had a few positive nods on the date as people think we could include bonfire night into the celebrations so could essentially be Halloween/Guy fawkes party with horror, scary fashion and fireworks! in one!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea! I don't feel so alone. I really hate having it that late but it was either then or no party at all. At least I will have the week to devote to just the party which will be nice. Unlike last year having it on the same day as Halloween was a bit to much since I put out all my stuff on the day of Halloween. Now I can do more of what I wanted to do for the party and enjoy the TOT on Halloween.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

One week out! I have got to get things moving!


----------



## iwishiwasrich (Oct 11, 2010)

OCT 23. no theam, each room has something different


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Never, EVER have it close to Halloween eve.. 
We typically have our annual the week or even two weeks prior to Halloween.. this year it'll be Sat Oct 23rd.. always on a Sat too..  The theme this year will be DEATH TO THE 80's..


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

WitchyRN said:


> Never, EVER have it close to Halloween eve..


..........................Why?


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm interested to know why witchy rn says never on Halloween eve. We have ours on the last Saturday prior to Halloween every year, which this year is H-eve, and we had over 100 out of 125 people rsvp saying their coming. Everything I've read elsewhere says that this is prime time, since parents will take out the kids on the 31st it gives them a chance to have fun too. Just saying........


----------



## christinejoel (Oct 14, 2010)

On 31st of Oct at farm house, can't wait to dress up like a witch!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Our 16th annual this year. Our parties are always the Sat night before, or on Halloween. Oct 30th this year. Last year it was a big concern that it was on the 31st... but it turned out to be a complete non-issue. We live on a private drive in a seclude area of a very small town and virtually get NO TOT'ers. Guests who had younger kids took them out and had no problem getting to our place by 8-8:30 (its dark at 6p).

One year long ago we had a Nov 1 party. It worked out pretty good because guests went out to the stores and got good deals on Halloween stuff!

Only caveat this year is that daylight savings time is Nov 6th. I am not sure I even remember a party when it wasn't "turn the clocks back" night. People are always willing to stay later when that happens it seems....


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oct 30th! I like to do it as close to Halloween as possible but not on Halloween so our friends with little kids can make it. In Canada we have to compete with Thanksgiving long weekend as well, so most people are not in the Halloween mode until after that. I also like to get the most use out of my carved pumpkins. We usually make apple cider for the party and then give it out to the adults when they are taking their kids trick or treating if there is any left over.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Usually the last Saturday before Halloween.
This year is "The Munsters" themed haunted maze on Sat. Oct. 23rd.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Mine is October 30th.


----------



## mslamtntv (Oct 26, 2009)

Our party is the 30th. No theme, we save the themes for our New Year's Eve parties. We've been decorating since early Oct, with a break for some visting family. Can't wait to get the rest up this weekend and then concentrate on the games and food!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

We had two last year on Halloween night and we are doing the same this year. There's only a few people at the last party, most of them come to the earlier party. In between we set up the yard haunt, prepare the food, get our own costumes ready and give out trick or treats, it gets a little hectic at times. This year our theme is Tim Burton movies 

angelique_nm


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

I am having my party on October 30th. I am so excited because this is going to be a SURPRISE 40th Birthday Party for my brother.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I am having a pumpkin carving party on sunday the 23rd. i'm excited!


----------



## Zombienurse87 (Oct 19, 2010)

Halloween night it is. Im only getting back from Holidays the day before that so I am organising everything the last few days. I am just left out with spooky recipes now.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm organising a party in 31 October for two of my friends. Firstly we go shopping for buy food, after we will be decorated my house and at night we will be celebrate Halloween .


----------

